# Enrofloxacin



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Does Jedds nor foys have Enrofloxacin anymore? I can't seem to find anyplace that sells it or am I just missing all the right links?  
Any help for a tired bafoon plz


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Has anyone had any luck with this? 
http://www.jedds.com/-strse-624/5-IN-1-TREATMENT/Detail.bok
It seems to be a kill all sickness in one shot with some added vitamins and probiotics


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I believe it is now only available on prescription and no longer from pigeon suppliers.

There's a reference on the web here: http://www.drugs.com/vet/baytril-enrofloxacin-antibacterial-tablets.html

As for the multi purpose medications, I'd say that there's probably not the right dosage of any one ingredient to be very effective. A really sick bird needs to be treated for what, as far as anyone can tell, the illness is, and with the most efficient drug for it given in the right strength and frequency.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

GimpieLover said:


> Has anyone had any luck with this?
> http://www.jedds.com/-strse-624/5-IN-1-TREATMENT/Detail.bok
> It seems to be a kill all sickness in one shot with some added vitamins and probiotics


I wouldn't use it. Amprolium and levimisole in particular can cause vomiting when used with other drugs; its happened to me many times. I would prefer to dose each drug correctly for body weight, and not altogether.

Enrofloxacin is a good drug especially for wounds and salmonella but I rarely need to use it personally and I rescue new pigeons virtually on a weekly basis now. 

The main antibiotics I use are this one (standard sulfa antibiotic):

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Medicin...ln-Trimethoprin-&-Sulphonamide/Categories.bok


followed by amoxicillin:

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Medicin...yphoid-cln-Amoxicillin,-powder/Categories.bok

I sometimes need to use this one (doxycycline) for respiratory illness and staff infections:

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Medicine->>-Respiratory-cln-Doxycycline,-Powder/Categories.bok


With thbose 3 antibiotics, you've covered 3 important families of antiobiotics. PS. Don't use them together, though you can use enrofloxacin with doxycyline.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

GimpieLover said:


> Does Jedds nor foys have Enrofloxacin anymore? I can't seem to find anyplace that sells it or am I just missing all the right links?
> Any help for a tired bafoon plz


Enrofloxacin (baytril) is excellent for alot of bacterial infections, IF you can get it now. (its easy for me, I get it at work) But as BellaF stated earlier, it doesn't treat Coccidia, which is very common in pigeons.
'Triple Sulfa' (TRIMETHOPRIN/SULFA) in the link she gave you is very good and have used it many times. Although I seem to have quicker results when I use 'Albon'.
The 4 main medications that I use are -
Baytril (enrofloxacin)
Metronidazole,
Albon
Triple Sulfa (TRIMETHOPRIN/SULFA)
I have others....Clavamox, tetracycline, doxycycline, etc. but rarely have a need to use them. I will use clavamox for injuries (cuts, punctures, scalpings)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GimpieLover said:


> Does Jedds nor foys have Enrofloxacin anymore? I can't seem to find anyplace that sells it or am I just missing all the right links?
> Any help for a tired bafoon plz




All Bird Products has the liquid Baytril

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html

Or Global has Salmonella Tabs. which contain Norfloxan. Same family of antibiotics as Baytril.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_56&products_id=134

I wouldn't use a 5 in 1.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> All Bird Products has the liquid Baytril
> 
> http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html
> 
> ...


I wonder why they can sell it, and all other places say you need a veterinarian's prescription? Do you know why?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't know why. You can still get Baytril in pill form too, just not as easy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can still get Baytril...

http://www.twincitypoultrysupplies....Path=2&zenid=51e776c8c4fc2701add9331da57037c0

I order generic from a supply in India. The shipping is $15, but I get 90, 50mg pills for about $30,or $45 total. I believe the name of the place is Endless meds. They ship each medication separately so the shipping can really add up. They also carry injectable enrofloxin as well as some other pet meds.
I also buy Salmonella Tab from Global...about $25. for 100 pills at 10mg. The liquid version from Global is called Parastop and is about $25., 100ml, 10%. Both products from Global are made by Pantex and are a great value.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The place where they send it from India is emedoutlet.

http://www.emedoutlet.com/health-wellness/Baytril/364.html


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks heaps for the links to place to buy Baytril! I tried once getting it in from an ebay seller from India (really great feedback) but it never arrived. I think i will try again- its rodent season here


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Great info guys! Thanks! 
Why would they sell it all in one like that if it is not good?
What do fanciers do without educated people like you to guide them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The all in one meds don't really contain enough of each med to do anything. People use it for preventative I think, but don't know why. If you are treating for something, then you want enough of that med in there.


----------

